# Jura XJ9 Professional Information



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Featuring many of the latest Jura technologies (eg. from the GIGA range), the Jura Impressa XJ9 Professional has just become available in the UK. There is currently limited availability but plenty of information available. Demonstrations are also available. Please contact us for more information or with any questions.

You can download the PDF brochure here: http://www.jurang.co.uk/images/Jura%20XJ9%20Brochure.pdf

Or visit our webpage with full specifications and multiple images: http://www.jurang.co.uk/shop/jura-bean-to-cup-coffee-machines/400-jura-impressa-xj9-professional.html


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you guys sponsor this site?


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Do you guys sponsor this site?


Do we sponsor Coffee Forums you mean? No we don't?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you asked Glenns permission to advertise on here?


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Have you asked Glenns permission to advertise on here?


No, I haven't and wasn't aware I had to. My membership is not designed to advertise, but to engage with all issues on this website; to offer advice and get advice if necessary. One of the ways I thought one could contribute was to publish when new equipment becomes available? Apologies if I'm going outside of what's expected and more than happy to do what you suggest?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thats understandable and your honesty is appreciated, quite a few people sign up on here with unrelated usernames and try to advertise on the sly. It would be a good idea to have a chat with Glenn though.


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this; I will contact Glenn and introduce myself etc.

Your pictures have got me curious ... what is it you guys do?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool Cool.

you guys as in all of us on the forum?


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

No, I meant the different people I see in your pics of machines, coffee beans and 'milk art' - it looks like an 'underground espresso bar' - underground in the cool sense of the word


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

First rule of Coffee Club, don't talk about Coffee Club


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

OK...will let you know when I'm in Devon next and would love to visit your secret society ....


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

HaHa! Sorry, as much as an underground coffee society is the coolest thing I could possibly think of, those pics are from Extract Roasters, a bunch of us on here met up at Extract to spend the day with Dave and Sam. The latte art pictures are mostly my past 'free pour friday' entrys


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, so now I need to make sure I get near Bristol soon!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Extract open the doors by appointment only but are total legends and I imagine would be very happy to let you come and check out the underground coffee society headquaters! They have also just started running barista courses every couple of weeks if thats something you would be interested in? you'd have an amazing time, get to try some incredible coffees and hang out with some of the coolest guys in the industry.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What's a Coffee Club ??!!


----------

